
Show HN: Instagraham PGaaS. Paul Graham Delivered as a Service - techman9
https://instagraham.io/
======
hawkice
I guess I don't understand the value of querying based on a slug when the
slugs could disappear or change non-deterministically. Wouldn't that pattern
of APIs just encourage code that works a lot except then it suddenly stops
working for a totally opaque reason?

~~~
techman9
This was just a quick hack and so I'm keeping everything in a redis instance
rather than using a real DB. A consequence of this is there's no good way to
keep keys consistent if I were to ever need to rebuild the index. I've honed
the script pretty well that renders the quotations pretty well though and at
this point, I don't think the data will change.

I should really change the wording (or remove this disclaimer) to indicate
this is a pretty remote possibility. It's just in case I need to go rebuild
the index or something, but you're right, I think it will dissuade people from
using this.

------
bbcbasic
Instagram might come knocking.

